# Men's NCAA Basketball Tournament in Dubai?



## funkur (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi All-

Relatively new to Dubai (moved here last summer) and stumbled across this great forum.

Was wondering, does anyone know whether the Men's NCAA Basketball Tournament aka March Madness is televised in this part of the world? And if so, on which channel?

It's possible to watch it online through the CBS Sports website with an USA IP address (not an issue), but even with a 4MB connection, I'm not sure how the quality will be on a larger screen.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## yellowtang (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi- my husband and I are also trying to figure out how we can watch the tournament. I think you can order it on your cable, but the games don't air until 1-2am. We are probably going to end up watching it online after the games have already aired...not the best but better than nothing!


----------

